# Was haltet Ihr davon? vom 21.12.2012 wir die Erde untergehen oder nicht?



## Spaten85 (27 Sep. 2012)

Denn fange ich mal an also ich glaube die Welt/Erde wird sich weiter drehen und das dieser Maya-Kalender falsch gedeutet wird wir wechseln nur in ein neues Sternenbild...

hatte mich damit mal eine weile beschäftigt und ich bin denn zum entschluss gekommen das wir nur in ein neues Sternbildzeichen wechselt.
(Allg. Info: Alle 2150 Jahre verschiebt sich der Aufgang aufgrund der Rotationsdrehung der Erde (sog. Präzessionsbewegung) in ein neues Sternbildzeichen. Im Augenblick findet gerade ein Übergang statt. Die Sonne bewegt sich von den Fischen in das Zeichen des Wassermanns.) 

Was sagt ihr???


----------



## tom009 (27 Sep. 2012)

diese ganze unterganzhysterie ist schon lustig.

haben denn die mayas auch schon den gregarianischen kalender gekannt nachdem wir heute leben???

nein haben sie nicht.
wie denn auch.
dieser kam ja erst jahrhunderte später.
haben diese untergangsmenscheinen denn mal versucht das richtige datum herrauszufinden.

oder berufen diese sich nur alleine auf das datum 21.12.2012.????

wie war das noch mit dem jahr 2000
da würden alle rechner zusammenbrechen weil diese nicht dafür ausgelegt wären um ein neuesjahrtausend anfangen zukönnen.

und was ist passiert????
NICHTS
ABER AUCH GARNICHTS.
und glauben denn die hysteriker daran das sie als einzigste den untergang überleben würden???
oder haben diese angst das sie nochwas verpassen in ihrem leben.
vielleicht drückt irgend so ein verrückter auf den roten knopf.
nun dann brauchen wir nicht mehr bis zum 21.12.12 zu warten.
dann könnte es morgen schon vorbei sein.


----------



## hertanuklear (27 Sep. 2012)

Man wir ein lautes knirschen hören .... die Maya blättern ihren Kalender um


----------



## comatron (27 Sep. 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es mir grad in diesem Jahr nicht so sehr gut passen würde - das Beste wärs schon.


----------



## Indianer (27 Sep. 2012)

Die Erde wird nicht untergehen, aber dafür die Griechen aus dem Euro austreten und ihre alte Währung wieder einführen.


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

Indianer schrieb:


> Die Erde wird nicht untergehen, aber dafür die Griechen aus dem Euro austreten und ihre alte Währung wieder einführen.


Mir wäre es lieber, Deutschland tritt aus und führt die alte Währung wieder ein


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Sep. 2012)

Die Welt kan am 21.12.2012. nicht untergehen, habe noch Dosensuppe die bis 2015 Haltbar ist:thumbup:​


----------



## sbaldur (27 Sep. 2012)

hopefully not....have a blind date at 24.12


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Sep. 2012)

Und wenn könnte ich es auch nicht ändern. So what!


----------



## neman64 (29 Sep. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Die Welt kan am 21.12.2012. nicht untergehen, habe noch Dosensuppe die bis 2015 Haltbar ist:thumbup:​



happy010happy010happy010


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

kauft ihr dann noch Weihnachtsgeschenke?


----------



## Horstilon (1 Okt. 2012)

Glaube eher nicht


----------



## ziggy42 (2 Okt. 2012)

Und wenn sie untergeht wird es hoffentlich schnell passieren


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Frag noch mal am 21.12


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Skyfly100 schrieb:


> Frag noch mal am 21.12




Guter Spruch:thumbup:


----------



## Tigy (8 Nov. 2012)

Das Datum stimmt auf jeden Fall. Allerdings geht die Welt nur für alle Männer unter deren Vorname mit L beginnt und die blond und min. 33 Jahre alt u. Linkshänder und Astmatiker u. Kiffer u. Alkoholiker u. Anzugträger sind.


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Ich glaub's nicht.


----------

